
Gillette Files Patent Infringement Lawsuit Against Dollar Shave Club - twohanded
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20151217005776/en/Gillette-Files-Patent-Infringement-Lawsuit-Dollar-Shave
======
twohanded
I'm a huge fan of Dorco razors. In addition to their normal prices on their
website being about 60% less than razors from Gillette and Schick. You can
also usually find a 20-30% coupon code to make them even cheaper.

------
DiabloD3
The hilarity here is Dollar Shave Club doesn't even make the razors, DORCO
does. The only thing Dollar Shave Club is builds the service around it, and
does so well enough to have struck a nerve at Gillette.

